# FOX 32 Chicago



## BearsFan (Apr 22, 2002)

Is it just me, or has it really looked like GARBAGE lately? I'd noticed a lot of shadows and artifacts on FOX 32 Chicago ever since late summer...unless it's always been there and I became picky this past fall when watching Bears games on FOX & the picture quality was crap.

Am thinking it's a shoddy signal from WFLD-TV and not a D* thing, since watching games on the NFLN, CBS2, ABC7 and NBC5 were all fine this year...and in general, all programming on the rest of the Chicago locals seems to be solid and very high quality.

Am on a SDTV 32" Sony WEGA flat tube with newer D* receiver. Noticed what I believe to be the same garbage-y signal on my Dad's older 27" Toshiba tube too.

Anyone else notice this?


----------

